# Droopy Eyes



## Chance911 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have noticed that Dawn has had droopy eyes. I am unsure if that is normal or if something needs to be done? Here is a photo.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I did a quick search here for droopy eyes and Ectropion too, hope that helps!

Web's largest community of Golden Retriever enthusiasts. Visit our Golden Retriever discussion forum & gallery with thousands of photos & videos. - Search Results for Droopy Eyes

Web's largest community of Golden Retriever enthusiasts. Visit our Golden Retriever discussion forum & gallery with thousands of photos & videos. - Search Results for Ectropion


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Is the eye drooping (compared to the other eye) or is that pink part coming up over the eye? 

It could be ectropion, but my immediate thought was conjunctivitis.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I had exactly the thought Megora had. It could be ectropion (hard to tell from the photo), but sometimes what looks like a droopy eye is actually caused not by looseness in the lower eyelid but because the third eyelid is swelling or pulling up. There are a couple of conditions that can cause this.

If it's brand new, it's probably not ectropion. Definitely worth a vet visit.


----------



## Chance911 (Apr 20, 2011)

The pink is coming up over the eye. She has had it for a year. It seems to be worse and better at times. I asked our vet but they just said it was normal.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It doesn't quite look normal to me, but I would trust a vet over me any day.


----------

